

Kod, a new OS X "programmers' editor", open sourced - martingordon
http://groups.google.com/group/kod-app/browse_thread/thread/8bc80d18932f5e99?pli=1

======
bugsy
Just to make sure I am not overlooking something, the editor comes only as
source code in a project that has multiple dependencies that are neither
included in the available downloads nor listed in the documentation. A binary
seems to not be available in any obvious location. Please correct me if I am
mistaken about this: downloading the package and compiling reveals many
missing files and leads to 1303 compile errors on the very latest versions of
OS X and XCode.

~~~
spicyj
You can get a binary at:

<http://kodapp.com/download/> (direct link)

~~~
bugsy
Ah great, thanks. Spent the last hour trying to get it to compile.

------
spicyj
(Discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2039573>)

